# Solar-powered E-cigs And Chargers



## Stroodlepuff (12/11/13)

Every single joule of energy you use ultimately comes from the sun. From the fuel that propels your car forwards to the cascades of electricity powering the screen you’re looking at and right through to the food that enables you to breathe, move and live, the energy we use and consume was initially captured by plants in photosynthesis directly from the goliath ball of fire in the sky. Solar power is the technological extension of this fact – and the uncomfortable idea that we pay for power every day when there is free energy raining down on us all through the day – it’s the future of power. Since e-cigs are the future of smoking, it was only a matter of time before solar-powered versions of them hit the market. Here’s an introduction to solar-powered e-cigs and chargers – many of which can charge your phone, iPod and other devices too!

Original article: Solar Powered Ecigs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/11/13)

Cool stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (12/11/13)

Sounds cool just hope they better than the solar power garden lights I have or else I may start smoking analogs 

sent from Evic 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (12/11/13)

Found a battery pack a while ago - can't find the link now - but basically it is a large battery pack - around 4000 mAh and the outside of the carry case has a solar panel on it. So charge the battery pack via solar, then it has various usb plugs on it - to charge e-cig, lap-top, tab or whatever you desire - thought it would be a cool item to own - especially for those weekends camping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

Good idea....


----------



## VapeKing (15/11/13)

Derick said:


> Found a battery pack a while ago - can't find the link now - but basically it is a large battery pack - around 4000 mAh and the outside of the carry case has a solar panel on it. So charge the battery pack via solar, then it has various usb plugs on it - to charge e-cig, lap-top, tab or whatever you desire - thought it would be a cool item to own - especially for those weekends camping


 
That is very cool Derick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

